# Tecumseh carb & throttle linkage



## 99WhiteXJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a MTD 8hp chipper/shredder model 242-648-000, with Tecumseh engine. I took off the carb to clean it, and now need to reassemble. It wasn't starting before so I've been inspecting the linkages. On the throttle control lever (RUN, IDLE, STOP psotions), should the linkage move as I change positions on this lever? The linkage plate (metal piece in front of the lever with the holes in it for the linkage) just moves freely, like it just swings by itself, not attached to the control lever. Should this be clipped to the throttle lever somehow? There is a metal clip-type thing on the linkage plate but its not attached to anything.

Also, this chipper wasn't working when I got it, so I don't know if the linkage was positioned correctly from the start. Anyone know what holes should be used and how the linkage rods should be positioned? There are two rods, both fit on a small arm on the side of the engine. Then the smaller rod, which has a bend in it, goes to the carb (not sure of which way the bend goes, or which hole in the carb plate it fits in). The thicker rod goes to the linkage plate by the throttle lever (I think- thats how it was when I got it). Also there is no spring, is this missing or does it not use one? Can anyone clarify how these linkages should be?

My writing may be confusing, please ask any needed questions for clarification. I just got this chipper and know very little. I have the .pdf manual and also the owners manual but there are no diagrams or info that can answer my specific problem. I can email pics to people if that will help. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

do you have a photo of your linkage and carby?

Al Bunzel


----------



## MJOLNIR (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey another NOOB like me! If you can find the engine Model # and search it on this forum you should find a link to the factory service manual which will have illustrations of the throttle and govenor linkage. That's what I just did today....this site is great!
:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## MJOLNIR (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey if this works this might be the link...found it in the stickies section. Always great to check at a new site. Lotta times the answer is there.


http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## 99WhiteXJ (Apr 24, 2009)

That manual seems to be about right for my model, thanks.


----------

